# Could I have FIBRO?



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have read the statistics and now I have a new symptom and I am wondering if I have FIBRO. I was diagnosed with IBS - C in 20003. In 2007 I started to have a lot of menstral/pelvic pain and heavy bleeding. Had a laproscopy and they found an endometrial impant on my bladder. It was excised, and I was diagnosed with endometriosis. In 2009 had an endometrial ablation (burned off lining of uterus so I would bleed less) and was cured. No more heavy periods and menstral/endo pain. For the past year, I have been having a lot of allergy problems. I itch all over, but I do not have a rash. I heard that FMS patients have sensory itching and am wondering if this could be sensory itching (because I don't have a rash). Please advise.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info about Fibro from the Mayo Clinic:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fibromyalgia/DS00079Of course only a Dr can diagnose you... but I am thinking you would need to have a few more symptoms than what you described to us here for it to be termed Fibro. But like I said.. ask your Dr.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

BQ said:


> Here is some info about Fibro from the Mayo Clinic:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fibromyalgia/DS00079Of course only a Dr can diagnose you... but I am thinking you would need to have a few more symptoms than what you described to us here for it to be termed Fibro. But like I said.. ask your Dr.


Thank you for the info. I do agree that I am missing some key symptoms such as muscle pain and fatigue, but I was wondering if this could be the begining. Also, the link to IBS is really scary. The itching is so weird.


----------



## BODY RX (Feb 2, 2011)

pukka said:


> Thank you for the info. I do agree that I am missing some key symptoms such as muscle pain and fatigue, but I was wondering if this could be the begining. Also, the link to IBS is really scary. The itching is so weird.


Pukka,Missing those key symptoms is a good indication you don't have it. Get a check up by a good doctor. Since you're in Miami, you might want to visit us here at (**Removed live link. See our TOS)


----------

